

Show HN: My Xmas project, open source jazz changes - bryanh
http://bryanh.webfactional.com/

======
bryanh
The code: <https://github.com/bryanhelmig/jazzchanges>

Built with Django, SASS, Twitter Bootstrap, font from <http://musescore.org/>
and christmas whiskey.

<http://jazzchanges.net/> may work for you as well, currently waiting for DNS
to propogate.

------
ckuijjer
I like what you did to the Twitter Bootstrap buttons by adding the arrow → and
guillemet » symbols. It makes the buttons look more interactive.

I'm afraid you do need to add some additional tunes to bootstrap the site and
get others to add new tunes.

Nice Xmas project!

~~~
bryanh
Thanks! We definitely need more tunes. Hopefully someone will come along and
help add some.

------
chrisdroukas
Just an FYI: the transpose button in the large list doesn't function
correctly.

~~~
bryanh
Aw thanks! Fixed!

